# Speaking of rubbing noise -- Curado



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Seeing the post about the Stradic reminded me to ask. I have a Curado 200 SF which has a loud rubbing noise when I'm retrieving line. Noticably louder with a fish on or heavier artificial. This started a couple months back so I cleaned it thoroughly thinking I had a dirty bearing but it remained. Does this sound like one of the spool bearings needs replaced?

Bob


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Pinion bearing most likely. Most folks that I show, did not even know that bearing was there, thus it gets no attention. 

Mike


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Does it make any noise when casting? What kinda of line do you use?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Mike -- now to find it. 
No noise when casting. Using mono -- Trilene Big Game 12lb.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sounds like the pinion support bearing to me. Remove the spool and you will see a small silver retainer surrounding the pinion gear opening. Remove the two small Phillips head srews and you will have access to the bearing.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok Mike. Pulled out my drawing and think I've found the bearing you're talking about. Is it part number 2170 -- Ball Bearing? I do know I removed and cleaned that one as I needed a much larger dowel to hold/spin it with. Next time up toward FTU I can get one.
I can see where pressure on the spool would cause the grinding/rubbing there.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

BNT2170 is correct.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the help guys. I'll give a shot at cleaning again but I think it's replacement time.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*"I'll give a shot at cleaning again but I think it's replacement time."*

Yep, once that one starts making noise, it is usually only fixed by replacement. Since it is in the frame, it really resonates and makes a lot of noise.

Mike


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

I dropped my spool the other day while cleaning, and now have a slightly out of round spool, therefore causing a very annoying rubbing noise. Just a thought. Reel is retired till i get a new spool.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

look for a knick on your spool, it can be small.... if found use a small grid sand paper! good luck


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Mike, and all. Thanks for the advice on the pinion bearing. Finally got around to replacing it last week and that was the ticket. Nice and quiet Saturday dealing with spanish macs on every cast. 
Along with cleaning the drag washer and applying liberal amounts of Shimano drag grease the reel is back like new.

Thanks a million for the advice!!


----------

